# Parts for Delta/Rockwell 28-350 bandsaw



## LTRR-CB (Sep 7, 2016)

I am looking for ideas regarding repair parts for a 1960s or early 70s Delta 20" bandsaw, model #28-350.

Parts schematic here: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-28350-type-band-saw-parts-c-3275_3481_14146.html

Item #79 on the schematic, "support bracket" (part of upper blade guide assembly) is a cast "pot metal" piece that holds blade guide blocks and upper backing bearing and blade guard. It is fixed to a hexagonal steel post(post allowing for height adjustment of the assembly) with a set screw. The set screw has been replaced once with a larger than stock version after drilling out and re-threading the hole in the pot metal casting. Maybe I can do this one more time... The problem is that the heavy assembly needs to be held firmly to the post and the potmetal casting won't hold threads over time and eventually the steel set screw pulls them.

The part is no longer available as far as I can tell and it's a complex casting. Maybe if I had a friend with a machine shop who owed me a favor or two I could get one made although I haven't looked closely to see if one really could mill such a thing from a steel block...

So I am looking for suggestions. It's a great machine with a three phase motor that seems like it will run forever.

The saw:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

LTRR-CB said:


> I am looking for ideas regarding repair parts for a 1960s or early 70s Delta 20" bandsaw, model #28-350.
> 
> Parts schematic here: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-28350-type-band-saw-parts-c-3275_3481_14146.html
> 
> ...


Not sure which ones they fit but you might look into these, probably need to call to make sure they will fit yours though

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/delta-20-c


I am in the same predicament except mine is a 20 Powermatic, the variable speed hub was worn out when I bought it for $200, I am going to restore it as soon as I get the the last of the kitchen cabinets out of the shop (Today I hope, tired of building boxes)

I told my wife it is going to kill me to spend more for the blade guides then the saw cost me LOL


----------



## LTRR-CB (Sep 7, 2016)

Catpower said:


> Not sure which ones they fit but you might look into these, probably need to call to make sure they will fit yours though
> 
> http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/delta-20-c
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link Catpower! Interesting site. The item listed for the Delta 14" saw with hexagonal guide post looks potentially more compatible. I will send them an email to see what they might recommend. One issue is that the blade guard attaches to the assembly and there appears to be no accommodation for this with the replacement. That is actually a design flaw with the original equipment as the assembly is too heavy given the method of attachment to the post.


----------



## LTRR-CB (Sep 7, 2016)

A quick update to my reply - looks like they do accommodate the the blade guard by providing a separate collar that just holds the guard.

Pricey stuff but when I inquired a couple of years back about replacing the saw with I newer version everyone I asked advised against it, so ~$250 or $300 for new guides vs $5 to $10k for a new saw that isn't fundamentally as robust...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got $60.00?*

Check this out:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-20-28...878368?hash=item3d32e512a0:g:RqsAAOSwo6lWH8IA


----------



## LTRR-CB (Sep 7, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-20-28...878368?hash=item3d32e512a0:g:RqsAAOSwo6lWH8IA


Need some way to mount the blade guard. Can't run the saw without it given its location and the users. Other than that it looks to be a competent solution. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*miss this?*


----------



## LTRR-CB (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep, missed the arrow by the little thumbnails. Need to measure the post position but it looks like it will work.


----------

